# Anavar 1st Time User (Female)



## FrankieLittle

Hi - Im (F). I am 21% bf and running up to 50 miles a week but still cant shift anything more . Food intake is very clean but id like to get down to about 15%bf. Ive heard anavar are the best for a female when cutting, can you give me any more advice - i.e what supplements i should take with them for my liver etc. Im looking at starting on 10mg daily for approx 6 weeks.

Cheers LF


----------



## Fatstuff

Var won't help u lose any fat, just help u retain your muscle while in calorie defecit.


----------



## ah24

If I were you I'd probably look down the clen/T3 route for pure fat loss. If looking to retain/build muscle, then the anavar. There are suggestions it reduces bf, but I've found this minimal myself..possibly different in women but I don't see why..


----------



## Pictor

Var and Clen/T3 if you really want to go down that route!

Var= muscle sparing, Clen/T3= fat burners

Plenty of cardio with a clean diet under maintenance


----------



## weeman

10mg a day is plenty high enough for you to use,it can also be cycled for a much longer period of time than just 6 weeks safely,i think the problem is you are misconstrueing them helping you get leaner,inadvertantly they will help you a little as they are purported to have visceral fat burning properties and also the by product of adding lean muscle tissue thru their aid will as a by product help you burn more kcals,but as a drug to actually help you get leaner there are better choices out there,or even use it in combo with other things such as otc fat burners/ephedrine/clen/t's etc.

As much as it makes me cringe when people start threads asking about gear to see everyone pounce asking what their diet is like i think in this instance its a bit more relevant due to your goals,how much protein/carbs/fat do you take in of a day?i dont mean a dietry breakdown i simply mean a figure for each ie 150g protein a day etc.


----------



## ausbuilt

FrankieLittle said:


> Hi - Im (F). I am 21% bf and running up to 50 miles a week but still cant shift anything more . Food intake is very clean but id like to get down to about 15%bf. Ive heard anavar are the best for a female when cutting, can you give me any more advice - i.e what supplements i should take with them for my liver etc. Im looking at starting on 10mg daily for approx 6 weeks.
> 
> Cheers LF


ANAVAR IS AN ANABOLIC STEROID:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anabolic_steroid

in particular, Anavar is a trade name, its actually oxandralone:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxandrolone

now, if you are a competing bikini or larger class figure/physique athlete then taking anavar is not unusual- it lets you RETAIN muscle while burning fat.

However, of its own, it DOES NOT make you lose fat- its NOT a fat burner!

If you are simply running and want to burn fat:

1. ECA (ephedrine, caffeine, aspririn stack)- ratio of 1:10:3

the easiest way is buy chest-eze from boots; it has 18.3 mg of ephedrine per tab. add 200mg caffeine and 75 or 80 mg baby aspirin.

take morning, lunch and late afternoon, but by 4pm at the latest (otherwise you wont sleep).

2. you could take T3 (thyroid) and clenbuterol

all the above are exceptionally good at fat loss.

Anavar is excellent if you are training seriously with weights and want to add muscle or retain muscle when dieting... but its a poor choice for fat loss.

If you are going to take anavar, try and get pharmaceutical anavar- do not take rohms, pc etc underground anavar- there is a strong case its not anavar at all by the side effects suffered by male users on here.

If you do get pharma grade anavar (10mg tabs are the strongest pharma grade), 5mg in the morning and 5mg in the evening is a reasonable starting point (my girl does this, in the pic); taking 10mg all at once is very different- don't try it unless you've had no side effects on 5mg morning an evening..


----------



## Fatstuff

weeman said:


> 10mg a day is plenty high enough for you to use,it can also be cycled for a much longer period of time than just 6 weeks safely,i think the problem is you are misconstrueing them helping you get leaner,inadvertantly they will help you a little as they are purported to have visceral fat burning properties and also the by product of adding lean muscle tissue thru their aid will as a by product help you burn more kcals,but as a drug to actually help you get leaner there are better choices out there,or even use it in combo with other things such as otc fat burners/ephedrine/clen/t's etc.
> 
> As much as it makes me cringe when people start threads asking about gear to see everyone pounce asking what their diet is like i think in this instance its a bit more relevant due to your goals,how much protein/carbs/fat do you take in of a day?i dont mean a dietry breakdown i simply mean a figure for each ie 150g protein a day etc.


What would u know :rolleye:

Seriously though, u do have to stop yourself from jumping on that bandwagon but sometimes it's needed, and tbf the op never mentioned any kind of resistance training, I think a lil more info is needed to give out any decent help without it being a cringefest :lol:


----------



## Avena

How did you calculate your body fat, out of interest?

And what is it in particular that you don't really like when looking the mirror? Being 20, 15 or 12% not always is the answer when setting on improving body shape.

I've got no clue what fat % I am but I know what I want to see in the mirror and how to get there


----------



## weeman

Fatstuff said:


> What would u know :rolleye:
> 
> Seriously though, u do have to stop yourself from jumping on that bandwagon but sometimes it's needed, and tbf the op never mentioned any kind of resistance training, I think a lil more info is needed to give out any decent help without it being a cringefest :lol:


lol yeah

tho i will say just because there is no resistance training doesnt mean var shouldnt be used,you don tonly need to use it in a bb environment,its only percieved this way due to the nature of this board,you think there arent any sprinters/marathon runners.long distance runners using aas?


----------



## weeman

Avena said:


> How did you calculate your body fat, out of interest?
> 
> And what is it in particular that you don't really like when looking the mirror? Being 20, 15 or 12% not always is the answer when setting on improving body shape.
> 
> I've got no clue what fat % I am but I know what I want to see in the mirror and how to get there


good attitude to have,its one of the most irrelevant things people mention on this board (and every other board) its a number that means nothing,mirror is the key,in all my years competing so far i have never been measured,all i know is the mirror says everything i need to go on 

Also the other fact the op is maybe not taking into consideration is that male and female bf% varies greatly based on what you will see in front of you,for instance a guy at say (for numbers sake) 5% will most likely look the way a woman shall at say 10-8% for obvious reasons 

a skin calipered 15% on a female is extremely lean indeed,its about the level you would expect to see the girls in bodyfitness classes competing at.


----------



## ausbuilt

weeman said:


> lol yeah
> 
> tho i will say just because there is no resistance training doesnt mean var shouldnt be used,you don tonly need to use it in a bb environment,its only percieved this way due to the nature of this board,you think there arent any sprinters/marathon runners.long distance runners using aas?


yes... and all runners i know add resistance training to their regime...

You're right though, its not about resistance training- AAS will preserve what muscle there is when dieting. However, without resistance training, its not a good balance of risk/reward.


----------



## weeman

ausbuilt said:


> yes... and all runners i know add resistance training to their regime...
> 
> You're right though, its not about resistance training- AAS will preserve what muscle there is when dieting. However, without resistance training, its not a good balance of risk/reward.


no i dont agree there really as at the end of the day all steroids essentially do is enhance how well nutrition is metabolised at the end of the day when its all boiled down to it,thats a huge advantage regardless of which physical activity/sport a person chooses to do


----------



## weeman

in fact a great example there is ser again,for years she never trained as she had no interest but she cycled deca and var,the end result was severe bocy recomp over time,increased lean tissue decrease bodyfat,all whilst not changing one aspect of her nutrition from when she wasnt using,and that was all with zero exercise involved.


----------



## weeman

heres best way i could put together aas use without training,the first pic (yeah had to censor it lol) was pre aas use no training,next cpl pics was with aas use no training,last pic is with aas use and a year of training on and off under her belt.

My example being to show that aas use without training (tho not recomended obv) can still be effective contrary to what many may claim


----------



## Fatstuff

Weeman, that last pic is with no training? And no change to nutrition ? Not even, dieting a bit harder ?


----------



## Fatstuff

Sorry reread the post lol, I'm a plonker


----------



## weeman

pmsl was just about to post your blind you plonker :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol


----------



## Keeks

weeman said:


> heres best way i could put together aas use without training,the first pic (yeah had to censor it lol) was pre aas use no training,next cpl pics was with aas use no training,last pic is with aas use and a year of training on and off under her belt.
> 
> My example being to show that aas use without training (tho not recomended obv) can still be effective contrary to what many may claim


Amazing, especially the legs, very impressive!

Just started third var cycle, and didn't know whether to have decca or not, maybe next time.....


----------



## Avena

I just want to say that if the goal that girl sets herself is within naturaly attainable range (and ALL weight loss falls within that range) then why risk it and mess with drugs?

On the other hand, if the goal is outside one's genetic reach (and here we mostly will talk about muscularity) then I can find a reasoning behind steroid use.

Here are pics of what can be achieved naturally. What not to like?


----------



## Zangief

Avena said:


> I just want to say that if the goal that girl sets herself is within naturaly attainable range (and ALL weight loss falls within that range) then why risk it and mess with drugs?
> 
> On the other hand, if the goal is outside one's genetic reach (and here we mostly will talk about muscularity) then I can find a reasoning behind steroid use.
> 
> Here are pics of what can be achieved naturally. What not to like?
> 
> View attachment 70632
> View attachment 70633
> View attachment 70634


Perfection.


----------



## ausbuilt

Avena said:


> I just want to say that if the goal that girl sets herself is within naturaly attainable range (and ALL weight loss falls within that range) then why risk it and mess with drugs?
> 
> On the other hand, if the goal is outside one's genetic reach (and here we mostly will talk about muscularity) then I can find a reasoning behind steroid use.
> 
> Here are pics of what can be achieved naturally. What not to like?
> 
> View attachment 70632
> View attachment 70633
> View attachment 70634


hey those girls look amazing- but natural- no way- girls dont build lats and delts like that naturally...


----------



## Uriel

i never think its a good idea to post a pic you are convinced as natty (when many will often correctly disagree).....you dont know what others use....

The main reason for anyone using PEDS when still inside their genetic potentials is - rate of transformation change.........

Gear works and it works fast......many dont want to spend years getting to where months on gear leads...

Its why we use cars, planes and trains - we can all walk


----------



## weeman

Keeks said:


> Amazing, especially the legs, very impressive!
> 
> Just started third var cycle, and didn't know whether to have decca or not, maybe next time.....


she says thanks lol 

if using deca obv the key is keeping the dose low,say 25-50mg a week,she uses circa 100-150mg every 10-14 days,her actual primary reason for ever using deca was to stop periods,which it does effectively,keep in mind tho that can defo have masc effects such as facial hair and octave dropping if getting carried away,sticking to the lower end of the dosing scale will avoid this,tho you may still experience it to an extent along with almost certain clitoral growth (which tends to revert to normal once the deca is ceased)


----------



## weeman

ausbuilt said:


> hey those girls look amazing- but natural- no way- girls dont build lats and delts like that naturally...


i was gnr bring that up too,i would say its achievable BUT only if VERY fortunately genetically gifted.



Uriel said:


> i never think its a good idea to post a pic you are convinced as natty (when many will often correctly disagree).....you dont know what others use....
> 
> The main reason for anyone using PEDS when still inside their genetic potentials is - rate of transformation change.........
> 
> Gear works and it works fast......many dont want to spend years getting to where months on gear leads...
> 
> Its why we use cars, planes and trains - we can all walk


good post.

This is prob one of the single most controversial thigns bbing topics will discuss,wether claimed natty athletes ever are,only person who will ever truelly know is the person in question at the time,as we all know just because you compete in a tested fed,have been tested,have passed a polygraph test etc etc etc does NOT mean your natty,there are tonnes of examples where all the mentioned applied yet the athlete was no more natty than 90% of the members on this forum lol


----------



## Avena

Christine Pomponio in those pics - natural competitor and IFBB Pro.

I don't know if the link will be visible, but here's my friend after a couple of years training (but we only had 4 weeks to prep for the comp). All natural http://dra.lv/gFoPFT]http://dra.lv/gFoPFT



I hope to add my photos to the list soon


----------



## Keeks

weeman said:


> she says thanks lol
> 
> if using deca obv the key is keeping the dose low,say 25-50mg a week,she uses circa 100-150mg every 10-14 days,her actual primary reason for ever using deca was to stop periods,which it does effectively,keep in mind tho that can defo have masc effects such as facial hair and octave dropping if getting carried away,sticking to the lower end of the dosing scale will avoid this,tho you may still experience it to an extent along with almost certain clitoral growth (which tends to revert to normal once the deca is ceased)


Yep, will bear that in mind thanks, would be the lowest dose poss to start with anyway and see how that went first. How long/what doseage of var does she run if you don't mind me asking? And with deca?

Thanks!


----------



## Bamse

ausbuilt said:


> hey those girls look amazing- but natural- no way- girls dont build lats and delts like that naturally...


I spot certain other body parts that aren't entirely natural either. But beautiful nevertheless.


----------



## weeman

Avena said:


> Christine Pomponio in those pics - natural competitor and IFBB Pro.
> 
> I don't know if the link will be visible, but here's my friend after a couple of years training (but we only had 4 weeks to prep for the comp). All natural http://dra.lv/gFoPFT
> 
> I hope to add my photos to the list soon


yes we know what you are saying regards christine but what we are saying is dont be gullible,just because she says she is,doesnt mean she is,does she live in the usa for example?where its a felon to admit aas use?theres number one reason she wouldnt ever admit to it,i personally know guys n gals who have won the natural brits and worlds who were as natural as bleach,plenty other big name natty competitors on the scene who claim it but are faaaar from it.

no fed tests for gh,cant test for slin,gh peptides etc etc etc so because they have no wat to test for them how are they supposed to prove an athlete may have used them?they cant.



Keeks said:


> Yep, will bear that in mind thanks, would be the lowest dose poss to start with anyway and see how that went first. How long/what doseage of var does she run if you don't mind me asking? And with deca?
> 
> Thanks!


she has only ever run 10mg var,she basically uses it year round,every now and then she will take 6 weeks or so off,deca pretty much the same


----------



## Bamse

Avena said:


> I don't know if the link will be visible, but here's my friend after a couple of years training (but we only had 4 weeks to prep for the comp). All natural http://dra.lv/gFoPFT


Unless your friend is a website asking for a password then no, the link is not visible.


----------



## weeman

Bamse said:


> I spot certain other body parts that aren't entirely natural either. But beautiful nevertheless.


yes but what does that have to do with gear use ?


----------



## Keeks

weeman said:


> she has only ever run 10mg var,she basically uses it year round,every now and then she will take 6 weeks or so off,deca pretty much the same


Cheers for that! Might add some deca in in a few weeks. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bamse

weeman said:


> yes but what does that have to do with gear use ?


Nothing whatsoever. But I think it has everything to do with whether a competitor is to be considered natural or not. I mean, it is an enhancement of the physique being judged, is it not? On par with a male competitor using synthol, in my opinion.

But the real reason I felt compelled to point it out was that I like boobs. And that's only natural.


----------



## Avena

Bamse said:


> Unless your friend is a website asking for a password then no, the link is not visible.


Sry, made up for it with a pic of her


----------



## Bamse

Avena said:


> Sry, made up for it with a pic of her


Thanks. I now have a crush on your friend.


----------



## Uriel

Keeks said:


> Cheers for that! Might add some deca in in a few weeks. :thumbup1:


Be a great addition IMO


----------



## Avena

Bamse said:


> Thanks. I now have a crush on your friend.


Sorry for that too :lol:

Anyway, off I go to eat my natty chicken (which I can't know if is really "natural" or starch fed - says Organic on the pack thou)


----------



## Keeks

Uriel said:


> Be a great addition IMO


Cheers, been thinking about it for a while now anyway, 99% there already, but me thinks my minds made up now! :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

Keeks said:


> Cheers, been thinking about it for a while now anyway, 99% there already, but me thinks my minds made up now! :thumb:


i've already told you you have well put together physique - i think the edge of the extra ababolic will pop you just right for stage


----------



## weeman

just dont go rattling in 100mg+ a week or you will regret it lol,i know one female taking my advice of low dose once who wouldnt listen and in her wisdom decided jabbing 600mg in a week made sense!!! bad mistake.


----------



## QUEST

FrankieLittle said:


> Hi - Im (F). I am 21% bf and running up to 50 miles a week but still cant shift anything more . Food intake is very clean but id like to get down to about 15%bf. Ive heard anavar are the best for a female when cutting, can you give me any more advice - i.e what supplements i should take with them for my liver etc. Im looking at starting on 10mg daily for approx 6 weeks.
> 
> Cheers LF


have you looked in to the hcg diet ........


----------



## ausbuilt

Keeks said:


> Yep, will bear that in mind thanks, would be the lowest dose poss to start with anyway and see how that went first. How long/what doseage of var does she run if you don't mind me asking? And with deca?
> 
> Thanks!


my girl's run 100mg/deca week, that was fine.. dropped an octave in voice after adding 20mg/day var to that... as it was her 2nd deca cycle and she said she didn't feel enough "kick" in the gym.... shes since reverted back to 10mg/day var...



weeman said:


> yes we know what you are saying regards christine but what we are saying is dont be gullible,just because she says she is,doesnt mean she is,does she live in the usa for example?where its a felon to admit aas use?theres number one reason she wouldnt ever admit to it,i personally know guys n gals who have won the natural brits and worlds who were as natural as bleach,plenty other big name natty competitors on the scene who claim it but are faaaar from it. absolutely... everyone in the USA is natural- and I'd say so too if i lived there/competed there!
> 
> no fed tests for gh,cant test for slin,gh peptides etc etc etc so because they have no wat to test for them how are they supposed to prove an athlete may have used them?they cant.
> 
> she has only ever run 10mg var,she basically uses it year round,every now and then she will take 6 weeks or so off,deca pretty much the same


also common- mine takes 10mg/day now, basically all the time- likes the firmness it it gives her body, and the recovery ability

(i miss the wild sex drive from the deca though...)


----------



## ausbuilt




----------



## ausbuilt

weeman said:


> yes but what does that have to do with gear use ?


nooo.. but synthetic all the same ;-)


----------



## Muscle

Weeman are you saying you can retain muscle with no weight training whilst taking anavar? Thats pretty impressive.


----------



## ausbuilt

Muscle said:


> Weeman are you saying you can retain muscle with no weight training whilst taking anavar? Thats pretty impressive.


well a girl can... not a guy. even 2.5mg tab of anavar is a significant amount of male hormone for a woman..


----------



## m118

ausbuilt said:


> well a girl can... not a guy. even 2.5mg tab of anavar is a significant amount of male hormone for a woman..


Glad you've been posting on this. My ex house mate has started on a quest to get the perfect body (she's aiming for a figure style competitor) and is adamant she will be using anavar.


----------



## Muscle

ausbuilt said:


> perhaps look at this from the US FOOD and Drug Administration:
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm281333.htm
> 
> HCG diet is a fraud..


How did it work for the girl in the video or is she trying to get sales?


----------



## ausbuilt

m118 said:


> Glad you've been posting on this. My ex house mate has started on a quest to get the perfect body (she's aiming for a figure style competitor) and is adamant she will be using anavar.


yeah, people forget that the original Anavar tablet, was 2.5mg, for a reason..

It IS DHT derived. I find it interesting that that deca is the ONLY steroid left on the NHS- and can ONLY be prescribed to women. My experience is that deca in small doses makes women feel better, and is actually a better choice- but they tend to hate needles... and also listen to many guys who think 200mg is fine for a woman.... and its not...

anyway, for a modern figure/bikini competitor anavar or npp/deca is a given; just need to be careful with dosage...


----------



## ausbuilt

Muscle said:


> How did it work for the girl in the video or is she trying to get sales?


LOL.. companies that push that diet in the USA can now be prosecuted.. and also sued..


----------



## m118

ausbuilt said:


> yeah, people forget that the original Anavar tablet, was 2.5mg, for a reason..
> 
> It IS DHT derived. I find it interesting that that deca is the ONLY steroid left on the NHS- and can ONLY be prescribed to women. My experience is that deca in small doses makes women feel better, and is actually a better choice- but they tend to hate needles... and also listen to many guys who think 200mg is fine for a woman.... and its not...
> 
> anyway, for a modern figure/bikini competitor anavar or npp/deca is a given; just need to be careful with dosage...


I'll point her to this thread. Very useful for dosing ideas.

Interesting you reference those 2 as I'm certain only anavar and I think deca (99% sure) are the only 2 drugs to have clinically trialled in cancer cachexia too. I've struggled to find any others.

The oxandrolone study proved to be highly successful but the deca not so because of the androgenic effects.


----------



## weeman

ausbuilt said:


> my girl's run 100mg/deca week, that was fine.. dropped an octave in voice after adding 20mg/day var to that... as it was her 2nd deca cycle and she said she didn't feel enough "kick" in the gym.... shes since reverted back to 10mg/day var...
> 
> also common- mine takes 10mg/day now, basically all the time- likes the firmness it it gives her body, and the recovery ability
> 
> *(i miss the wild sex drive from the deca though...)*


thats something else eh lol gotta love it 

perhaps look at this from the US FOOD and Drug Administration:

http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm281333.htm

HCG diet is a fraud..


----------



## Bamse

Fit women with wild sex drive... oh, the horrors of steroid use!


----------



## weeman

Muscle said:


> Weeman are you saying you can retain muscle with no weight training whilst taking anavar? Thats pretty impressive.


depends on the circumstance,you saw from the pics what i am saying there,if you mean do i mean you could stop training now and maintain all your muscle using only this drug then no.



ausbuilt said:


> yeah, people forget that the original Anavar tablet, was 2.5mg, for a reason..
> 
> It IS DHT derived. I find it interesting that that deca is the ONLY steroid left on the NHS- and can ONLY be prescribed to women. My experience is that deca in small doses makes women feel better, and is actually a better choice- but they tend to hate needles... and also listen to many guys who think 200mg is fine for a woman.... and its not...
> 
> anyway, for a modern figure/bikini competitor anavar or npp/deca is a given; just need to be careful with dosage...


the man speaks sense  totally agree.


----------



## weeman

Bamse said:


> Fit women with wild sex drive... oh, the horrors of steroid use!


doesnt bare thinking about does it,its a hardship i find being treated as a sexual piece of meat to be used to quench the desire,its really not on,but i soldier on,somehow.

:lol:


----------



## Bamse

weeman said:


> doesnt bare thinking about does it,its a hardship i find being treated as a sexual piece of meat to be used to quench the desire,its really not on,but i soldier on,somehow.


It's downright degrading.

Oh, how I wish I could share your pain.


----------



## Keeks

Uriel said:


> i've already told you you have well put together physique - i think the edge of the extra ababolic will pop you just right for stage


Cheers, hope so.

Will also go easy on the deca doseage, and stay at 10mg var.


----------



## bigginhoose

Hows deca on females skin will it cause breakouts


----------



## ausbuilt

bigginhoose said:


> Hows deca on females skin will it cause breakouts


women break out when their hormones change- ie during parts of their menstrual cycle- you may breakout when you start deca, but then it subsides as it becomes the "norm"


----------



## bigginhoose

Cheers aus shes did a few var cycles but broke out a little women and spots lol


----------



## infernal0988

Dear oh dear what ever shall we do? :lol:



Bamse said:


> Fit women with wild sex drive... oh, the horrors of steroid use!


----------



## ausbuilt

bigginhoose said:


> Cheers aus shes did a few var cycles but broke out a little women and spots lol


prob with anavar, is it allows a little more variation in hormone level as an oral (i.e if she misses a dose) can cause spots..

its usually only when there is change (raise/lower) in hormone level that causes the spot.. then as it becomes "normal" spots fade..


----------



## weeman

bigginhoose said:


> Hows deca on females skin will it cause breakouts





ausbuilt said:


> women break out when their hormones change- ie during parts of their menstrual cycle- you may breakout when you start deca, but then it subsides as it becomes the "norm"


also again depends on the individual,ser has at times been very erratic in her dosing of both var and deca so levels would have been all over the shop but she has never had a spot,in fact as she said herself even when she hit puberty she only remembers having one or two spots at most.


----------



## Keeks

I got loads more spots when on contraceptive pill than when using var. Had about a year off the pill, then went back on it, and within about 2 weeks, broke out in terrible painful spots, a lot worse than I ever had with var.


----------



## cypssk

love pic 2 then i like them all lucky git lol



weeman said:


> heres best way i could put together aas use without training,the first pic (yeah had to censor it lol) was pre aas use no training,next cpl pics was with aas use no training,last pic is with aas use and a year of training on and off under her belt.
> 
> My example being to show that aas use without training (tho not recomended obv) can still be effective contrary to what many may claim


----------



## bigginhoose

Weeman,Aus cheers again would deca dosing for female b 25/50mg a week


----------



## ausbuilt

bigginhoose said:


> Weeman,Aus cheers again would deca dosing for female b 25/50mg a week


depends on goals, i'd say 50mg/week or 100mg/fortnight for a bikini look


----------



## bigginhoose

Cheers aus how long would she run that how would deca compare to a var cycle cheers


----------



## ausbuilt

bigginhoose said:


> Cheers aus how long would she run that how would deca compare to a var cycle cheers


thats tough.. depends on goals..

also, most girls i know don't like coming off, and unlike guys, they don't have issues with extended time on- except androgen build up- but this once again is usually kept in check by keeping dose moderate.

lets say i know plenty of girls who only have a few weeks of a year, as they feel themselves getting soft...

deca tends to put a little more mass on at a similar dose to var.


----------



## bigginhoose

Thanks aus good info as usual


----------



## weeman

the pics i posted of ser her current dose was 100mg every ten days and ten mg var a day,as you can see the muscle is poppin off her


----------



## weeman

and as aus says thats pretty much year round,every now and then maybe 4 weeks off.


----------

